
Bot watches over 1k hours of Trump and Biden interviews and writes a debate - danielandrews43
https://twitter.com/KeatonPatti/status/1283416579070459910
======
jeffbee
"I forced a bot to watch 1000 hours of [blank]" is just a meme.

[https://twitter.com/search?q=I%20forced%20a%20bot%20to%20wat...](https://twitter.com/search?q=I%20forced%20a%20bot%20to%20watch&src=typed_query)

